# Heater for in-line heating incorporated into a canister filter.



## Deja_Vu (Jul 4, 2009)

Ok,

Within the next week, I will begin my DIY canister filter. I will incorporate my DIY C02 into the canister filter to further help disperse the Co2. I would also like to incorporate a heater into the filter. My question is, 

What specific heater out there would be nice and hardy to put into the filter?

Things to keep in mind:

-Size
-Shape
-Durability
-Fully Submersible
-Cost (not too important, but I am not spending 200 dollars on a heater...)

The tank in question will be a 20 Gallon Long.

What do you guys think?


----------



## adamkerrnz (Jun 25, 2009)

I have seen a few DIY's here and there with people using Jager heaters.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Jager heaters with a water tight fitting to install it through. or for $45-50 you can get a Hydor Inline Heater from 200-300 watts with either 1/2" or 5/8" tubing connectors.

Craig


----------



## Deja_Vu (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks, I will check them out.


----------



## Pszemol (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you talking about installing the heater INSIDE the canister?
Under the filter media baskets?
Do you plan to drill the wall of the canister?
How are you going to make the cable entry to not leak?

I have EHEIM Profesionel II 2028 which I would also like to mod, but I would like to avoid some stupid mistakes...

Of course the easiest to install would be the inline heater.
Unfortunatelly, these heaters are usually too strong - the minimum wattage I have seen is 200W.
Have you seen an inline heater will less wattage?


----------



## marrow (Feb 4, 2007)

You may want to really think if there is any benefit to the heater being in the canister filter rather then on the return line. If you decide to put it inside the filter, buy a few of those heaters in case they stop making them. Heaters eventually screw up. even eheim one but canister filters seem to go on forever. the filter on the return hose is always easy to reach, typically more affordable and not as overtly visible as you may expect.


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

marrow said:


> You may want to really think if there is any benefit to the heater being in the canister filter rather then on the return line. If you decide to put it inside the filter, buy a few of those heaters in case they stop making them. Heaters eventually screw up. even eheim one but canister filters seem to go on forever. the filter on the return hose is always easy to reach, typically more affordable and not as overtly visible as you may expect.


Great advice.

I use Hydors.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

I didnt want to deal with much modding. So i got a reactor setup for the co2 and incorporated my inline heater as well.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/102867-accordztech-55-gallon.html

the heater cost me 40 bucks new on ebay shipped. I got my rena canister filter at a good price.


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

Deja Vu,
Check out the DIY section, I just added my Nano Tank Heater Module article. Some of these ideas could work for you to get the heater into the filter. I'm running two of these now and the Catalina heaters are rock solid so far. They have a round cord so work great with the cord grips and the heater adjustment is external to the heater. Hope some of this can help you with your project.


----------



## TheRac25 (Nov 5, 2008)

Pszemol said:


> Of course the easiest to install would be the inline heater.
> Unfortunatelly, these heaters are usually too strong - the minimum wattage I have seen is 200W.
> Have you seen an inline heater will less wattage?


I dont see any problems with high wattage heater on small tanks, on the other hand too small of a wattage can be a problem.


----------

